# MES40 (20072612 ) Smoker at sam's club, MES cold smoker mod pg 2



## smokin raf (Mar 5, 2014)

Getting ready to get an MES 40 gen II and a Maverick ET-733 temp probe (or two). A couple years ago I got a Grillpro Propane Cabinet Smoker and I’m in a windy area and have problems keeping the thing lit for low and slow so I’m hoping this smoker will work well despite some of the flaws. I'll be getting the warranty for the 2 years. My wife got some baby-back ribs. Getting the fever for smoking  back after not doing much last year. Plus this winter has been too cold, minus 28°F was too cold for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I'm still kind of new at it but I'm on the right forum to get the info I need. Thanks to all who took time to put their experiences here to help us new guys out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 8, 2014)

Smokin Raf said:


> Getting ready to get an MES 40 gen II and a Maverick ET-733 temp probe (or two). A couple years ago I got a Grillpro Propane Cabinet Smoker and I’m in a windy area and have problems keeping the thing lit for low and slow so I’m hoping this smoker will work well despite some of the flaws. I'll be getting the warranty for the 2 years. My wife got some baby-back ribs. Getting the fever for smoking  back after not doing much last year. Plus this winter has been too cold, minus 28°F was too cold for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No chance of you getting the one that works right??------ Gen #1 ???

Bear


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I picked it up, Pre-seasoning it now.  Anyone know where the sensor is for the box? I have a thermometer on the 2nd to the bottom Shelf  close to a what looks like button on the back right and its reading 300°F while the display reads 240°F. Looks like I have a good one that reads low. I might let it get up to 305°F then I'll set the temperature set point to what its reading so it don't over heat.


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 8, 2014)

I have a 30 inch MES and I've had the same problems with temp running hot....as much as 50 degrees.  First 6 times I used it it worked great....nice thin blue smoke.  Now it overheats and my wood burns...so I contacted Masterbuilt. 
They sent me a new unit.  Said they thought the thermostat was bad.  So...new unit came and it does the same thing...burns wood instead of smoking.  Then they accidentally sent me a third unit.  Not kidding...just showed up on my doorstep.   Anyway I'm seasoning this third one as I post this but haven't put any chips in it yet.  So far its only about 15 degrees hot.
I can't believe how well it worked and the great smoke I was getting from it the first six times I used it and now....it just burns wood.  I've tried everything I can think of....soaking and not soaking.  I tried cutting back some air by putting some foil in the chip loader to block the three holes....nope, didn't work.  
I'm at a loss....anyone have any ideas???


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm guessing you are seeing it worked the first few times but Are you setting it 15°F less than what you want. Mines reading 60°F lower than what it actually is. So if I want to the cabinet temp at 250°F then I'll set it around 190°F. Also I think I read somewhere to put some sand in the Square pan the wood chips go in to help with burning too fast. Maybe someone else can confirm this.

Update: Actually at a box temp if 215°F I'm at 250°F. So the amount it's off isn't linear. I might have to make a spreadsheet and set it at different temps the record the actual and the display. Seeing it could vary from the first time I do a smoke I might have to do this after every 5 smokes.


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 8, 2014)

I can deal with the temp variances. ..for the most part.  Its the fact that its now a portable wood burning fireplace is my big problem.   The sand may work...but its still  baffling to me how it works great for the first six times and now...crap.
And for the record I've tried using two different GFCI outlets and of course....no extension cords.


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

I hear what your saying, I did a lot of reading before I bought mine. Its a gen 2 and I was ready for the flaws. I like the challenge
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I just hope mine keeps reading low. If I have to many problems I might make an external box for the smoke. I've seen a few mods on here and YouTube so I have a idea what to do.


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 8, 2014)

Sad tho that ya drop a couple hundred bucks and have to make modifications.  Saving up for a yoder pellet. ...all American made.


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I got to the point of adding some chip in the pre-seasoning procedure  and mine did like yours, smokin' like the Bandit. I don't have sand but I do have some pea gravel. I'm thinking the chips right on the metal of the pan is whats doing it. So after the seasoning I'll let it cool down and try that. I have some cheap country ribs I was going to do for the first smoke that way I don't waste a good cut of meat.


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm seriously considering buying an A-maze-in smoker tube and just using the MES as the heater...sucks but may be my only option.


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

I though about that too but I'd like to try to get the chips to work, I have a bunch of chips and to see if it works I have a bunch lump charcoal that I might try to see if I can get that smoke ring. Huh, did a search before I submitted and found this http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135256/if-you-want-a-smoke-ring-with-your-mes-try-this


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 8, 2014)

yeah I know what you mean. I don't want to give up on the chips either but I'm starting to wonder if I'm ever going to make them work.I'm going to give it another try tomorrow to see if I can do something different to make the chips alone work. Good luck!


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I'm smokin' and it looks like the pea gravel did the trick, took a little longer to start smokin' but now getting a good smoke, TBS. We'll see how it goes, I see about adding some pics'


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome!!!!  I miss the smell of TBS....


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

About 15 min into the smoke. I used some lump with soaked chips. Not much meat in it seeing its the first one, just to become one with my smoker.













20140308_182951.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 8, 2014


















20140308_183054.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 8, 2014)

How much pea gravel did you use?


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

I just used enough to coat the bottom. Added more chips at about 40 min into the smoke, It's starting to smoke a little more than I'd like so I might add just a bit more pea gravel on the next smoke.


----------



## treym64 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have mes 40 and no problems


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 8, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> I have mes 40 and no problems


I have the gen II some people do and some don't.

I think I used to much lump Charcoal. After 2 hours of smokin' I wrapped meat in foil and took out the chip bin, the lump coal was cherry red and I think this caused my chips to smoke faster, next smoke I'll try with no lump.  Anyway took a taste of a thin strip and it's pretty good. I mixed some apple Juice and Jack Daniels with the meat.


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 9, 2014)

Trying to smoke today with a bit of sand in the bottom of the chip tray.  Hopefully that's enough to keep my wood from burning....


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 9, 2014)

How did the sand work out?

I still end up getting too much smoke but not as bad. I smoked some Chicken today and it turned out good. I had the temp a little higher than normal because I didn't have a lot of time. That might be why I had more smoke then I wanted.  I just reduced the amount of chips I put in but I had to put them in more often. I'm getting the Masterbuilt Cold Smoker Kit. I considered getting the A-maze-in smoker but went with this. I have a bunch of chips and chunks already on hand.


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm going to do this dimmer switch mod. Except I'll probably use a 3 gang box, a Piece of rubber to seal it and mount it right to the back of the unit. I think this will also increase the life of the element. Mine gets pretty red but then I don't know how red is supposed to be on this thing, 1200 watt element.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/...are-a-guideline-the-dimmer-is-adjusted-using/


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 10, 2014)

I think its possible that the masterbuilt elements are too hot.  A few years back the complaint was no or too little smoke.  Now...mines a wood burner.  I think maybe Masterbuilt went a little to far with the strength of the element. ..just my two cents.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2014)

Jbriggs said:


> I think its possible that the masterbuilt elements are too hot. A few years back the complaint was no or too little smoke. Now...mines a wood burner. I think maybe Masterbuilt went a little to far with the strength of the element. ..just my two cents.


Their problem wasn't too hot of an element.

Mine was one of the ones that had to go to +200* to get the chips to smoke.

They sent me a retro-fix, which was a new chip burner assembly.

The new one started smoking at a very low temp, but then flamed the chips shortly after.

This wasn't a change to the element.

This was because the first assembly had an extra piece of metal between the element & the chip drawer bottom.

The replacement had eliminated the extra piece of metal, but the chip drawer was too close to the element.

I would guess if I would have played around by bending things around down there to get the drawer away from the element, I could have made it work better, but I figured why bother, when I can light my AMNPS, and get up to 12 hours of continuous perfect smoke, without touching anything. I haven't put a chip or chunk in the chip drawer since, and my smoking life has become super easy.

Bear


----------



## jbriggs (Mar 11, 2014)

Perfect post Bear.  I've just ordered my amazen tube for mine as well.  Sad though that you drop a couple hundred buck for something that doesn't work right and probably won't because of a design flaw.


----------



## trikefreak (Mar 11, 2014)

The second generation unit takes some practice to get it right. I've got the 18" tube, and it belched out smoke for 6 hrs, I've not tried shutting down vents to slow the pellet burn. The pellet box is a whole different exercise to keep it going, but keep experimenting!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2014)

Jbriggs said:


> Perfect post Bear. I've just ordered my amazen tube for mine as well. Sad though that you drop a couple hundred buck for something that doesn't work right and probably won't because of a design flaw.


The thing is that no electric smoker is going to put out perfect smoke for up to 12 hours, like an AMNPS.

Even when an electric smoker is working right:

When you put chips in, it takes awhile for them to start smoking.

Then you get nice smoke for a short time.

Then depending on how many chips you put in, you'll get smoke that's too heavy.

Then after awhile, the smoking will die down, and you'll once again have nice smoke for a short time.

Then after awhile the smoke will stop, and it's time to put more chips in & start the whole cycle over again.

The times that the smoke is too heavy can be adjusted by putting less chips in more often, and using chunks instead of chips, could get you better results.

However none of it will get you perfect smoke, like an AMNS or an AMNPS.

I have a tube smoker, but I use my AMNS or my AMNPS, because IMHO the Tube smoker puts out too heavy a smoke for an MES, or anything smaller that is sealed tightly.

Bear


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 11, 2014)

The chip pan might be true but with Pea gravel in the chip pan my chips were still smokin' more than they should when I left the chips on the chip loader. I got the Masterbuilt cold smoker seeing I have a bunch of chips. Then if I add the dimmer switch mod I should be set.


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 14, 2014)

Going to try Smoke #2 tomorrow. Got the Cold smoker and I sealed up all the spots were smoke could come out after reading more smoke came out of the unit than what went into the smoker. I used a high temp food safe silicon sealant. If you do this be aware that the silicon could still adhere to both parts making it difficult to get apart. I might have got lucky on how I did it.

I coated the lip of pan with olive oil so the silicone would not stick to it. After I applied the silicon I set the pan in place and let it cure. It did stick a little but otherwise came off OK. I did this so the silicon could conform to the pan for a better seal.













20140313_181903.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014


















20140313_225335.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014






I did the same thing where the chip tower sets in place. The chip tower stuck a little more than the pan but wasn't to bad getting off.  Afterwards I was wondering how good of a seal it would be so I put a flashlight in the hole where the unit connects to the smoker and I seen there was air gaps along the perimeter so that's why I ended up with silicon on almost the whole thing. My fat fingers spread it out more than I wanted to but it did the trick.













20140313_181825.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014


















20140313_225322.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014


















20140314_214504.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014






I also sealed around the underside of the chip tower because there were gaps there too. I put a light coat of silicon around where it mounts to the unit.













20140314_214653.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014


















20140314_214550.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014






Tomorrow we'll see how tightly this is sealed up. More work than with an AMNS or an AMNPS but I have a bunch of chips I can use.

Going to be smokin' this small roast tomorrow for pulled beef sandwiches and some smoky baked beans.













20140314_214143.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 14, 2014


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 15, 2014)

Were Smokin' Well 15 min into the smoke and the cold smoker going for 25, so far so good. I seems I have good control of the amount of smoke, If I want more smoke I can open the ash pan a little. I'm thinking of putting a different draft on by drilling a hole and putting a damper like on it. Ill see how this goes for a few smokes.

Sealing this up I have very little smoke leakage compared to others I seen.













20140315_102741.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014






Started small so I can get the hang of this system













20140315_102844.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014






I think just the right amount of smoke













20140315_102906.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014






Vent about half open for better smoke control













20140315_102931.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2014)

Looking good from here, Raf!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You do nice work!!

Bear


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks Bear, a lot of fartin' around to get it to work right but It'll be worth it.


----------



## smokin raf (Mar 15, 2014)

(Q-view) One Happy Camper, This is my first smoke that was stress free, well..... now I have a ton of dishes to do. I'd like to thank all the people that post here. I got lots of tips that made this possible. What took others a long time to figure out made it easier and enjoyable for me. However, because of all the bad experiences I had with my propane smoker I was checking on this thing constantly but didn't need to.

Took a total of 9 hours for this little sucker. 6 in the smoker with Hickory till it hit 170°F,  It stalled for about 1.5 hours at 162°F.  The Smoker temp was between 230°F and 244°F used a Maverick ET-733 to monitor temps. I think because of sealing up the cold smoker I could have gotten 8-10 hours out of it. I didn't fill it all the way up and I still had about an inch of chips left.













20140315_153524.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014






2 hours in the oven @ 230°F and 1 hour resting time. Put 1/8 cup Jack Daniels and 1/8 cup apple juice when I did the foil wrap. Cooked till it hit 202°F. The part that is cut off whet into the baked beans.













20140315_195950.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014






Pulled apart nicely













20140315_200417.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014






Smoked some beans from a recipe called Smoky baked beans I got from here or off the net somewhere. Smoked with Maple. Maple at first in the cold smoker smoked a lot but after 25 min. it got that TBS. Also made 4 pints of BBQ sauce, [if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:DontVertAlignCellWithSp/>   <w:DontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>   <w:Word11KerningPairs/>   <w:CachedColBalance/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]Captain Morgan Barbecue Sauce [if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="267">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-qformat:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin-top:0in;mso-para-margin-right:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt;mso-para-margin-left:0in;line-height:115%;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:11.0pt;font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif] which I also got from here or off the net somewhere. This was used in the beans.













20140315_195823.jpg



__ smokin raf
__ Mar 15, 2014






This is all for lunch tomorrow but I did sample some and it was good.

Next week is Salmon or maybe beef jerky.

Smokin' Raf out


----------



## trikefreak (Mar 16, 2014)

Great to hear! I'll be watching your posts, and see how this cold smoker addition works out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks real good Raf, and it sounds like all your work paid off!!!

Congrats!!!

Bear


----------

